# Video Clip Of Intake/exhaust



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

cause people still ask, here is a little clip i took on the way home tonight
2.5sl, 5 speed, SWA wai intake, magnaflow 14830 muffler with stock resonator
(right click save as)

RIGHT CLICK/SAVE AS


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> cause people still ask, here is a little clip i took on the way home tonight
> 2.5sl, 5 speed, SWA wai intake, magnaflow 14830 muffler with stock resonator
> (right click save as)
> 
> RIGHT CLICK/SAVE AS


Sounds badass. Wish I could still have an intake.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> Sounds badass. Wish I could still have an intake.


WHY CANT YOU?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> WHY CANT YOU?


MAF has blown 2x's not taking anymore chances. Dealership started getting suspiscious and I am not paying 400 bucks for a new one. Plus my warranty will be over within a year and what do I do then if it goes. I don't want my intake to turn into a 400 expense eveytime the POS MAF blows.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> MAF has blown 2x's not taking anymore chances. Dealership started getting suspiscious and I am not paying 400 bucks for a new one. Plus my warranty will be over within a year and what do I do then if it goes. I don't want my intake to turn into a 400 expense eveytime the POS MAF blows.


my suggestion, keep the bactory hose between the maf and the intake manifold. the engine vibrations is what kills the sensor. the factory one is accordian shaped and will dampen the vibrations, i have had my intake for almost 2 years now and mine be ok


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm just not willing to risk it, after 2 blowouts. I'm a big pussy.


----------



## shorteeguy21 (Dec 3, 2003)

How do u know when youre mass air flow sensor is blown?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

shorteeguy21 said:


> How do u know when youre mass air flow sensor is blown?


Your car will go into safe mode and the check engine light will come on. Safe mode is when the car won't be able to rev higher that 2500 rpm.


----------



## adiccion (Jan 26, 2004)

*three for me*



**my'02altima** said:


> MAF has blown 2x's not taking anymore chances. Dealership started getting suspiscious and I am not paying 400 bucks for a new one. Plus my warranty will be over within a year and what do I do then if it goes. I don't want my intake to turn into a 400 expense eveytime the POS MAF blows.


Hey my'02altima, I'm on my third MAF sensor as well. Fortunately I bought the extended warranty, and since both MAFs went out past the 36,000 standard warranty, the extended warranty already paid for itself in repairs!

I too have an Injen, and once the car comes back from the dealer (it is now getting a new ECU), I'm going to return to the stock intake. The technicians from both dealerships indicated that it was the oil from the Injen/K&N knockoff filter that ruined the sensor. But you're also saying vibration is another source of MAF failure?

Whatever the cause, until there is an aftermarket - or at least a better - MAF available, I have to return it to stock...it's too bad because I love how it wails past 5000rpm.

I think the ECU replacement is a separate incident from the MAFs. The service person at the dealership was saying that my car is not passing all 24 diagnostic tests (or something like that).

AD


----------

